# Non residential Summer camps in Galway or around



## inmaculada31 (14 Apr 2007)

I´m wondering if anyone are good to help me to find a non residential summer camp in Galway or near Galway? I´m writing from Tenerife and I want my son, 16 and my daughter, 10 to assist to a day camp. We are staying there for a couple of weeks in August and the idea is that they can enjoy at the same time they improve the language.I would appreciate any suggestion. It´s difficult to find something when you are so far away.
Thank you for your help
Best wishes


----------



## kellysayers (15 Apr 2007)

Hi there
I am living in Galway. I know there are a few camps but they would not employ a ten year old to assist. All the jobs involved with the camps tend to be gone a good year before. I think you might have some luck if you contacted the english language schools that take spanish students during the summer. The Bridge mills is one - they might know of people needing youngsters. google english for foreign students in galway


----------



## kellysayers (15 Apr 2007)

[broken link removed]

just found this site might be of help to you


----------



## inmaculada31 (15 Apr 2007)

Thanks a lot for your answer. I though oneone was going to give me one. This is the first time I have posted an add, I don´t know if I didn´t explain myself enough. I want my children , if it would be possible to go and have fun at the same time they learn a language, ( not to get a job) this is one of my main reason to  travel to Ireland . I know sometimes local schools or townhalls, or private institutions organise workshops or different activities in summer.
I was in Ireland  once to take a course at the University College but this time I want to be in the west coast. We have rented a house in Salthill. I´m looking for something around. Is the one in near Galway? Is it easy to get there every day? Are the roads good?

Thank you very much for all the help


----------



## kellysayers (15 Apr 2007)

Salthill is within walking distance of the city. About ten minutes i would say. the roads are fine but traffic can be heavy at rush hour. i guess your best way of finding out about the summer camps would be to ring the local secondary schools they are sure to know The gardi (our police) should know as they would probably need a liscence. Ifyou want phone numbers let me know and i will find them for you. If I hear of any camps I will post them for you. I knoew the mercy convent do run a school for spanish students but that is study focused.


----------



## kellysayers (15 Apr 2007)

Galway Library would be good as well. they are bound to know i will try to get a e mail address for you


----------



## kellysayers (15 Apr 2007)

info@galwaylibrary.ie
There you go they should be able to help


----------



## inmaculada31 (16 Apr 2007)

Thanks a lot. You are very kind if anytime you need something from here let me know. I will try the library . I think I have already sent them a message but I didn´t have any answer. I will try the police and secondary schools. I´m also a teacher in a Secondary school here., so some of the pages of Education have forums so I will try and see what happens. I let you know. Somebody from one summer camp, they are far away from Galway told me to try www.*galwaylive*.com/  but I can´t open the page, I´ll try later. Thanks a lot for all your help


----------



## inmaculada31 (17 Apr 2007)

Hello again,
I have had some information from the tourist office about a summer camp 2007 in the university but it is at the beginning of July so I have to keep on looking. I have written to the library but not answer from there. I have been told that St Enda's School on Threadneedle Road organise something but I have no idea if they have a web page , have you got any idea? Thank you


----------



## kellysayers (17 Apr 2007)

[SIZE=-1]Coláiste Einde (Saint *Enda's*), Threadneedle Road, tel: +353 91 522458[/SIZE]
couldn't get a website but thats the phone number. Good luck


----------



## inmaculada31 (24 Apr 2007)

hello again,

I´m going on the 17 of July and I haven´t found a camp yet. I have written to many places but no answer. I have also written  to St Edna´school but I haven´t heard from them. I have read that sometimes they post the add on the local supermarkets, so please let me know if you find something.

To Kellysayers: If you are from Galway , do you mind if I ask you a few general questions about the area?


----------



## kellysayers (24 Apr 2007)

fire ahead in fact e mail me at kellysayers@eircom.net much easier than going through the site. I will give enda's a ring for you. Done that - they are building this year so no camp. they do have a teacher who is running a cookery camp for kids so I will get the details and pass them on. e mail me then i will e mail you on the details. There may also be soccer camps I can look into for you
Anne


----------



## kellysayers (24 Apr 2007)

http://www.sambasoccer.com/pages/aboutus.htm

one in galway starts on july 16th but i am sure you could go a day or two late. discount if booked before may 14th


----------



## inmaculada31 (26 Apr 2007)

I have ckecked that one but it is mainly for football. Ana is not very keen on that. Thank you


----------



## inmaculada31 (30 Apr 2007)

Hello,
I have sent you an e-mail, haven´t you received it?


----------



## Kavdeedee (25 Jun 2007)

Don't know if you have managed to find a summercamp for your children yet but here are a few numbers that may be of some use, there are various types of camps, from painting, horseriding, dancing, swimming to general activities.  I am always on the look out for new camps to keep my little one entertained during the summer.

Painting: The Paint Box, (091)569579 
Swimming: Leisureland (091)521455, www.leisureland.ie
Fitnes: NRG Heath & Fitness, www.nrgfitness.ie & www.hipkidz.net
Horseriding: Feeney's horseriding school, (091)527579 & Clonboo riding school,  (091)791362
Dancing: Terryland dance centre  tel 087 9933070.
General:  e-mail - kidzonegalway@o2.ie or Tel 086 6035104 & Afterschool together, (086)1729629 & St. Francis, (091) 380062

There are always camps advertised in the Galway advertiser, www.galwayadvertiser.ie, look at details in the PDF format it is the best way to see advertisements.  It will also let you now nearly every event that is on in galway during your stay. Enjoy your holiday in Galway.


----------



## oranmoregal (7 May 2008)

Hi,
You might find something on the summer camp feature that is on www.mykidstime.ie, they just posted up information this week.


----------



## Hillsalt (7 May 2008)

I live in Salthill [hence my username, HillSalt] so feel free to ask any questions or send me a Private Message, eventhough KellySayers has done a lot of research.


----------



## eesteban (1 Dec 2009)

Hola Inmaculada,
Tenemos los mismos planes que tu para el próximo verano. ¿Finalmente encontraste un campamento de día en Galway o cerca para tus hijos?
Muchas gracias


----------



## ChristieA (9 Dec 2009)

I'd say the easiest way is to look after you arrive. Local parent techers associations or church groups are a great place to start for recommendations. If you're children still haven't mastered basic English you can find here a list of English language schools in Galway that might be easier to begin with.


----------



## CarolinaLuci (8 Mar 2011)

*Summer camps in Galway*

Please can someone tell me about summer camps in Galway for this summer. My daughters are 8 and 11 years old, and we need for the last week of July and first and second of august. We are a spanish family and we want to go on vacations to Ireland this summer, we are thinking about Galway, we´ve heard it is a really nice place to visit. And we want our children to enjoy themselves playing with irish people. Please we need some help.

Thankyou very much.


----------



## mum2009 (4 May 2011)

*summer camps galway*

The last week in July is race week where the city basically closes for the race festival - there may be limited camps that week.

The week before is arts week which is fantastic with lots of things for children to do and a great parade - but you would not be in ~Galway for that.

check this page for whats on and the camps available



http://galway.mykidstime.ie/?set_region_id=1



you will really need to know where you are staying as some can be quite a drive.



if you put camp and galway in the search of the camp link you will get a long list

good places are

http://www.rusheenbay.com/ water activities - places filling fast



brigits garden

http://www.brigitsgarden.ie/index.php?page=summer-camps



aquarium workshops - gets great reviews

http://www.nationalaquarium.ie/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=116&Itemid=82





lets go camp http://www.letsgo.ie/ - does not seem to be on weeks you are in Galway but excellent camp



hip kidz http://galway.mykidstime.ie/index.php?option=com_mykidstime&view=listing&lid=104593&Itemid=41



Enjoy your stay


----------



## bottlewasher (29 May 2011)

*Summer Camps in Galway*

Maybe try kidscamps.ie also?


----------

